# Perfect Rally-O score!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryff and I entered our first Rally O trial, and earned our first leg for Novice B. Could have earned two legs if a certain dog handler would have been able to tell her right from her left. :blush:

Nonetheless, managed to avoid knucklehead mistakes, and I knew I could count on Gryff to do his best, and we earned a perfect scores of 200 points, which gave us First Place in Novice B, and earned us High Score in Trial for Novice B. Also was High Score in Trial, period, but I don't think that was an official category.










I'm extremely proud of Gryffon, because we never took any Rally classes - I started teaching him the exercises, did about three sessions with a friend who is a Rally-O veteran giving me pointers and help, did a Fun Match for practice, and then just jumped into the trial. Scary, but fun! 

Gryff, the ribbons and Rosette suits you!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!  He looks quite stunning with his ribbons! And so proud


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to Gryff _and_ his handler!!! Those scores/placement are impressive to say the least. Wow, Karlo's brother sure is amazing! He looks very festive in his award attire.

(can't believe he still has to step/sit/platz in that white tundra)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW congrats!! He is so handsome and the ribbons complete the "outfit"!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

YAY Gryff... brains and beauty really do run in these lines


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Major congratulations!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Way to go, Lucia and Gryff!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

HUGE congrats!!! LOVE the picture! Gryff looks very proud of himself with his pretty ribbons!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have to say that he is a STRIKINGLY handsome dog! WOW


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I was a bit premature in my bragging rights. There was another perfect 200 point run in the advanced runs, so can't claim high-in-trial overall (Oops!). 



onyx'girl;2458499
(can't believe he still has to step/sit/platz in that white tundra)[/QUOTE said:


> He didn't have to - the venue was indoors. Most of the snow is just about gone in town, it's only us out in the wilds that still have this much snow.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job, that is very impressive! :groovy:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats :happyboogie:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome. The coveted perfect score.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Lucia and Gryff - the dream team! That is so cool - perfect score and really sweet ribbon necklace!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats awesome! congrats!


----------

